# Κάντε τις φωτογραφίες σας σαν Polaroid



## Alexandra (Jul 26, 2009)

Πολύ διασκεδαστικό, ευρηματικό software εδώ. Για τους νοσταλγούς του low-tech.


----------



## SBE (Jul 26, 2009)

Χαρακτηριστικό της Πολαρόιντ ήταν ότι μεχρι να στεγνωσει η φωτογραφια μπορούσες να την επεξεργαστέις (λο-τεκ επεξεργασία, με αιχμηρά αντικείμενα π.χ.) και να φτιάξεις μοναδικά έργα τέχνης κλπκλπ. Το έχω κανει, αλλα σε εκθέσεις έχω δει πολύ καλύτερα πραγματα. Αυτά σήμερα τα κανει το φοτοσοπ.


----------

